

Apple Watch Doesn’t Have Safari and You Didn’t Even Notice - pavanlimo
https://medium.com/@paulcanetti/apple-watch-doesn-t-have-safari-and-you-didn-t-even-notice-a1970ebdb8ed

======
zachalexander
In part I suspect this is because websites aren't responsive down to
smartwatch screen sizes yet. If any watch adds a browser, that process will
start, and then it might become useful and something people want.

------
cgatesman
This article makes no sense. I would never expect a watch to run a web
browser. Websites are not designed for such a small size, and I would never
expect them to be. It's silly to think it makes sense for a watch.

~~~
dottrap
Once upon a time, there was a strong movement/belief that everything belonged
in the web browser and operating systems should be no more than a shell to
load a web browser, and in fact the web browser should be the one and only
tool anybody should ever use, no exceptions.

Your thinking and the article's point shows that attitudes have dramatically
shifted.

